# Sockets... Online stellen



## Wolfy0013 (3. August 2010)

Hallo, alle miteinander!
Ich arbeite mich gerade in die ganze (Server)Socketgeschichte hinein, und habe es nun immerhin schon ein paar Bytes über den Localhost geschickt.
Nun will ich das ganze aber ins Internet transferieren.
Soweit ich das verstanden habe, muss ich dazu den ServerSocket online stellen...
Nur habe ich keinerlei Ahnung wie ich da vorgehen soll.
Ich habe eine Domain, und in einem jämmerlichen Versuch gestarten, eine Jar dort hochzuladen nur um dann keine Ahnung zu haben, wie ich die starten soll
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen, denn irgendwie habe ich kein Tutorial gefunden, dass das erklärt.
Danke schonmal, Wolfy!


----------



## Erik (3. August 2010)

Ganz so einfach geht das nicht.
Ich schätze mal du meinst mit einer Domain ein Webhosting-Paket.
Bei denen hast du (meist) kein Erlaubnis eigene Programme auszuführen.
Du musst dir entweder einen Server mieten auf den du SSH Zugriff(teuer) hast oder einen eigenen PC verwenden.
Das Problem beim letzteren ist, dass sich einmal deine IP über die du erreichbar ist regelmäßig ändert und dein PC/Programm immer laufen muss.
Also müsstest du deine IP regelmäßig deinem Domain-Anbieter mitteilen.
Zum Testen solcher Server-Programme bieten sich Dienste wie No-IP, DynDNS, etc. an.

Gruß
Erik


----------



## Wolfy0013 (3. August 2010)

Danke erstmal... Endlich hab ich mal eine Antwort auf ein paar Fragen...
Jetzt ist es mir natürlich etwas peinlich zu sagen, dass mir nicht ganz klar ist wie ich die genannten Dienste jetzt benutzen kann...
Ich glaube fast, ich brauch da mal eine Kompletteinführung
So wie ich das sehe, kann ich mir mit No-IP gratis einen Host schustern und ein Host ist sozusagen ein wenig Speicherplatz auf der "Festplatte Internet".
Nur was ist dann ein Server... 
Und wie kann ich Diesen Dienst verwenden.. Ich stehe gerade mehr als nur auf der Leitung.
Ich hoffe du oder jemand anders kann mir da weiterhelfen!
Danke, Wolfy


----------



## Erik (3. August 2010)

Wenn du dich mit dem Internet verbindest bekommst du eine IP zugeteilt.
Diese IP ist dann die Addresse auf deinen PC / Router.
Wenn du nun bestimmte Konfigurationen an deinem Router und PC vornimmst kannst du einen Port so durchschleusen das er an deinem PC landet.
Nehmen wir einmal an dein Programm läuft auf Port 1234. Dann stellst du in der Routerkonfiguration ein das er alle externen Anfragen die auf den Port 1234 ankommen auf deinen PC weitergeleitet werden. _(Falls dieser noch von einer Firewall geschützt ist muss dort auch der entsprechende Port geöffnet werden)_ Wenn nun ein Client deine IP Addresse weiß kann er mit dem laufendem Server verbinden und kommunizieren. Das ganze funktioniert solange gut bis du eine neue IP bekommst. Dann hat dein Server auf einmal eine neue Addresse die keiner mehr kennt. Aus diesem Grund musst du dir in etwa etwas wie einen Alias für deine IP Addresse besorgen. Dies kannst du zum Beispiel bei DynDNS erreichen. Dort kannst du dir eine Addresse besorgen wie: _http://www.meintollerserverdienst.homeip.net_. Dann sagst du deinem Router er soll deine neue IP immer DynDNS mitteilen oder installierst dir falls, dein Router diese Funktion nicht hat, eine entsprechende Software. So können deine Clienten ihre Anfragen an _meintollerserverdienst.homeip.net_ schicken und sie kommen an deinem PC raus.

Falls noch irgendwelche Fragen bestehen einfach Fragen!

Gruß
Erik


----------



## sheel (3. August 2010)

Willst du jetzt einfac mal eine Socketverbindung zwischen zwei Rechnern herstellen; oder wirklich einen Server, der Tag und Nacht erreichbar ist?


----------



## Wolfy0013 (3. August 2010)

Ich bin gerade dabei ein Spiel zu programieren, und will dann dass man einem 4-Spieler Game joinen kann... Habe dazu bereits schon die Ansätze nur muss ich irgendwie die KeyEvents schicken...


----------



## Erik (3. August 2010)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle den Spielserver öffentlich zur Verfügung stellen, sodass sich ihn jeder selbst herunterladen und bei Bedarf starten kann.
So sparst du dir den Aufwand und die Kosten einen Server zu unterhalten.

Gruß
Erik


----------



## Wolfy0013 (5. August 2010)

Kann ich das dann auf Java angewandt, so verstehen, dass jeder (max. 4 Spieler) die Jar mit dem ServerSocket startet und...
Jetzt bin ich wirklich total überfordert. Würde dann jeder Spieler mit den anderen ServerSockets Verbindungen aufbauen?
Oje,oje... Und hatte doch irgendwann die Hoffnung das könne doch gar nicht so schwer sein


----------



## Erik (5. August 2010)

Nein nicht ganz.

Einer lädt sich den Server runter.
Startet ihn.
Gibt seinen Freunden seine IP.
Seine Freunde verbinden sich jeweils mit ihren Client Versionen zum Server des einen Freundes.


----------



## Wolfy0013 (5. August 2010)

Ich habe es jetzt soeben mit einem Freund versucht!
Der Client kann keine Verbindung auf bauen:
Mit "Connection refused: connect" stoppt er in der Zeile

```
socket.connect(new InetSocketAddress ( ip,port));
```
Als IP habe ich ihm meine Aktuelle Ip gegeben und als port habe ich 4711 verwendet...
Wie ich im ersten Post erwähnt, geht das ja local.
Irgendwas scheint da wieder nicht zu passen... Vlt. etwas mit meinem Router?

Ach übrigens... Muss sich der Serverersteller dann eigentlich auch zusätzlich als Client verbinden?


----------



## Erik (5. August 2010)

1. Port-Weiterleitung in der Routerkonfiguration für den Port eingerichtet?
2. IP ist öffentliche IP? (http://www.wieistmeineip.de/)
3. ggf. Port in deiner Firewall geöffnet?

Grüße
Erik


----------



## sheel (5. August 2010)

Wolfy0013 hat gesagt.:


> Ach übrigens... Muss sich der Serverersteller dann eigentlich auch zusätzlich als Client verbinden?


 
Kommt immer drauf an, wie du programmierst.

Entweder ein Programm, das den Server stellt und sonst nichts; und ein Client-Programm; mit dem man spielen kann; dann ja.
Du könntest aber auch ein Spiel-Programm, das sich irgendwohin verbinden will; und einmal das gleiche Spiel, das nebenbei als Server arbeitet, machen.

Empfehle aber dringend die erste Variante.


----------



## Wolfy0013 (5. August 2010)

@Sheel: Danke für die Aufklärung. Da nehme ich auf jeden Fall die erste!

Danke für die Tipps:
Also in der Firewall habe ich den Port freigeschaltet, Ip ist die richtige... Und im Router hab ich den Port 4711 auch freigeschaltet!
So langsam fange ich an zu verzweifeln...

Ich hoffe, dass es doch noch eine Lösung gibt,
Wolfy


----------



## Erik (5. August 2010)

1. Läuft dein Serverprogramm? 
2. Funktioniert ein ping auf den anderen Rechner?
ansonsten weiß ich auch nicht weiter...


----------



## Wolfy0013 (6. August 2010)

Ok... Hab einen Ping mit CMD und einer Java Application versucht!
Und es geht einfach nicht! Weder dass ich einen Computer erreiche, noch das mich einer erreicht!
Aber ich habe gerade den ServerSocket ausgegeben!


> ServerSocket[addr=0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0,port=0,localport=4711]


Das kam mir irgendwie äußerst schräg vor...
Wolfy


----------



## sheel (6. August 2010)

Also in der CMD geht der Ping?
Poste am besten einmal den kompletten Code vom Server


----------



## Wolfy0013 (6. August 2010)

Nein, Sorry... Ich merkte gerade, dass ich im vorigen Post einen ziemlichen Blödsinn geschrieben habe! (Also der 2. Satz) 
Es geht in jedem Fall weder CMD noch in Java!

Und hier der ServerSocket-Code:
Ich muss sagen, dass ich ihn eher rauskopiert habe, und dann so umgeschrieben, dass er an jeden Clienten das Wort "Dumm" in Bytes verschickt...


```
import ...
 
public class ScreenProvider implements Runnable {
 
	int port;
	Set<Socket> clientSockets;
	ExecutorService executorService;
 
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		Executors.newSingleThreadExecutor().execute(new ScreenProvider(4711));
	}
	
	
	public ScreenProvider(int port) {
		JFrame F = new JFrame(); // IST NUR DAMIT ICH EINEN SICHTBAREN BEWEIS HABE
		F.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);// UND DASS ICH ES EINFACH BEENDEN KANN
		F.setVisible(true);
		this.port = port;
		this.clientSockets = new CopyOnWriteArraySet<Socket>();
		this.executorService = Executors.newCachedThreadPool();
		System.out.println("ServerSocket started");

	}
 
 
	public void run() {
		executorService.execute(createClientConnectionAcceptor());
 
		while (true) {
			if (!clientSockets.isEmpty()) { 		
				String str = "Dumm";
				for (Socket clientSocket : clientSockets) {
					try {
						clientSocket.getOutputStream().write(str.getBytes());
					} catch (IOException e) {e.printStackTrace();
					try {
							clientSocket.close();
							clientSockets.remove(clientSocket);
						} catch (IOException e1) {
							e1.printStackTrace();
						}
					}
				}
			}
			try {
				TimeUnit.MILLISECONDS.sleep(250);
			} catch (InterruptedException e) {
				e.printStackTrace();
			}
		}
	}
 
	private Runnable createClientConnectionAcceptor() {
		return new Runnable() {
 
			public void run() {
				try {
					ServerSocket serverSocket = new ServerSocket(port);
					System.out.println(serverSocket.getInetAddress());
					while (true) {
						clientSockets.add(serverSocket.accept());
						
					}
				} catch (IOException e) {
					throw new RuntimeException(e);
				}
			}
		};
	}

}
```

Vielleicht liegt des Rätels Lösung ja doch im Code...
Danke schonmal, Wolfy


----------



## sheel (6. August 2010)

Wenn in der CMD kein Ping geht, hast du zu dem angepingten Rechner keine Netzwerkverbindung.
Und zwar das ganze Betriebssystem, da kann dein Code überhaupt nichts dafür.

Wie ist denn die Verbindung zum Zweitrechner?
Beide per Kabel am gleichen Router?

Windowsversion?
Ausgaben von "ipconfig -all" in der CMD?


----------



## Wolfy0013 (6. August 2010)

Der Zweitrechner steht einige Kilometer von mir eintfernt an einem völlig anderen Netz, denn mir ist aufgefallen, dass ja jeder Computer im localen Netz die gleiche IP hat, also dass nur der Router 1 IP hat und die Rechner dann halt die 192.168 IPs...

Ich habe Windows 7 (der Zweitrechner auch) und hier die CMD-Ausgabe:

```
C:\Users\User>ipconfig -all

Windows-IP-Konfiguration

   Hostname  . . . . . . . . . . . . : WOLFY-PC
   Primäres DNS-Suffix . . . . . . . :
   Knotentyp . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
   IP-Routing aktiviert  . . . . . . : Nein
   WINS-Proxy aktiviert  . . . . . . : Nein

Drahtlos-LAN-Adapter Drahtlosnetzwerkverbindung 2:

   Medienstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : Medium getrennt
   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
   Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-26-F2-B4-49-D8
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja

Drahtlos-LAN-Adapter Drahtlosnetzwerkverbindung:

   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR WG111v3 Wireless-G USB Adapter
   Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-26-F2-B4-49-D8
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja
   Verbindungslokale IPv6-Adresse  . : fe80::8c3a:dd3b:46ef:2eda%14(Bevorzugt)
   IPv4-Adresse  . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Bevorzugt)
   Subnetzmaske  . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease erhalten. . . . . . . . . . : Freitag, 06. August 2010 14:14:47
   Lease läuft ab. . . . . . . . . . : Samstag, 07. August 2010 14:38:33
   Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCP-Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCPv6-IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 335554290
   DHCPv6-Client-DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-CF-1F-70-90-E6-BA-CC-74-60
   DNS-Server  . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   NetBIOS über TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Aktiviert

Ethernet-Adapter LAN-Verbindung:

   Medienstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : Medium getrennt
   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix: my-domain
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller
   Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 90-E6-BA-CC-74-60
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja

Tunneladapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Nein
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja
   IPv6-Adresse. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:99:1c47:a307:98e2(Bevorzugt)
   Verbindungslokale IPv6-Adresse  . : fe80::99:1c47:a307:98e2%13(Bevorzugt)
   Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
   NetBIOS über TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Deaktiviert

Tunneladapter isatap.{C63D1C63-AF05-421D-920C-BE652E9FF421}:

   Medienstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : Medium getrennt
   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft-ISATAP-Adapter #2
   Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Nein
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja
```


----------



## Der Wolf (10. August 2010)

Hi,

wenn die Rechner einige Kilometer auseinander stehen, dann besteht die Verbindung ja wahrscheinlich auch nicht über ein lokales Netzwerk sondern übers Internet oder? Dann kann es natürlich sein, dass der Router hinter dem dein Kollege hängt von sich aus schonmal garnicht erst auf Pings reagiert, dann wirst du auch keine Antwort auf deine Versuche erhalten. 
Hast du denn dein Problem mittlerweile gelöst? 

Gruß
Der Wolf


----------



## sheel (10. August 2010)

Schön langsam gehen mir die Ideen aus.

Lokal geht alles, Firewall noch aus, Portforwarding noch ein?


----------



## Der Wolf (10. August 2010)

Hmm,

also wenn das Portforwarding richtig konfiguriert ist und die Firewall die Prozesse nicht blockt und die richtigen IP's benutzt werden (also nicht die IP's der Rechner im lokalen Netz 192.168.** meist) sondern die IP über die der Router zum Server erreichbar ist, dann sollte es eigentlich funktionieren. Habe ich selber schon mit einem Kumpel getestet und das lief auch. Allerdings hatte ich halt meinem Router per DynDNS auch leichter von aussen auffindbar gemacht.

Gruß
Der Wolf


----------



## sheel (10. August 2010)

Eben. Und (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere), ist das alles in den zwei Seiten schon behandelt worden...
Vielleicht helfen ja Screenshots von den Routerkonfigs (PFw) und Firewall


----------



## Wolfy0013 (11. August 2010)

Hallo,
Sorry, dass ich mich nicht gemeldet habe...
@sheel: Wie ich jetzt eben bemerkt habem geht Local nicht alles. Wenn ich den Clienten von Eclipse ausstarte, funktioniert alles, wenn ich allerdings die Klasse in eine Jar exportiere, kann er keine Verbindung mehr aufbauen: TimeOut.
Das ist dermaßen schräg, so dass es in meiner Vorstellungskraft nur etwas mit irgendwelchen Rechten zu tun hat. Man kennt ja Windows...
Ach und die Screens vom 
Router und der Firewall.
@The Wolf: Mein Kollege ist jetzt im Urlaub, deshalb kann ichs jetzt mal nicht mit ihm testen. vlt. findet sich jemand anderer. Und kann die Firewall einfaches Pingen blocken? Ich meine das geht ja nicht über einen Port, oder sucht der sich automatisch einen freien?

Naja, danke weiterhin fürs Helfen,
Wolfy


----------



## sheel (12. August 2010)

Stimmt zwar, das ein Ping über keinen Port geht; die Ports in dem Sinn gibts ja nur bei TCP/UDP
Ping läuft über ICMP...kann aber trotzdem aufgehalten werden.
Wer sagt denn, dass Firewalls nur für TCP/UDP funktionieren müssen?

Und das mit dem Timeout ist...seltsam.
Würd ich ja verstehen, da das Ping auch nicht geht, aber dass das Ganze aus Eclipse heraus funktioniert?

Wenn die Rechte fehlen, steht das in der Exception auch deutlich drinnen, hab ich bei eigenen Programmen schon gemerkt.

Was ich noch gar nicht gefragt habe: Ist der Client vielleicht ein Applet?


----------



## Wolfy0013 (12. August 2010)

Leider nein, der Client ist kein Applett...
Ach, und das mit dem ganzen "in Eclipse funktionierts" muss ich wiederufen!
Das war jetzt ein peinliches Versehen, da ich die Jars auf den Desktop eines anderen Benutzers gespeichert habe, und deshalb immer irgendwelche alten Jars, die somit nie überschrieben wurden, geöffnet habe!:-(
Naja, das löst leider nicht das Hauptproblem:
Die Bilder hab ich ja im vorigen Post schon hineingestellt und vielleicht poste ich ja jetzt am besten noch die beiden Klassen!
Der Server und der Client!

Wolfy


----------



## Der Wolf (12. August 2010)

Also bei mir hat es jetzt gereicht die Zeile


```
ip = "192.168.1.100";
```

in der Client Klasse aus zu kommentieren. Dann lief das Programm bei mir. Wieso erfragst du denn in der Zeile davor die HostAdress von deinem Localhost und überschreibst sie dann gleich wieder mit ip="..." ?

Nebenbei als kleiner Tipp könntest du es so aufziehen, dass der Server, wenn die accept() Methode zurückkehrt den Gui Teil benachrichtigt, dass ein neuer Client sich connected hat, dann kannst du dir das pollen über den extra Thread sparen. 

Gruß
Der Wolf


----------



## sheel (12. August 2010)

Habs jetzt auch kompiliert, bei der IP 127.0.0.1 eingetragen und es funktioniert wunderbar (zumindest lokal)

Wie startest du das ganze?


----------



## Wolfy0013 (12. August 2010)

@The Wolf: Die IP habe ich überschrieben, da andere Computer in meinem Netz ja nicht ihre eigene IP verwenden können, sondern die auf dem der Server gestartet ist, also "192.168.1.100", was meine lokale IP ist.
@sheel: Ähm, 127.0.0.1 ist ja der Localhost, mit dem es bei mir auch funktioniert. Nur wo ist jetzt der Unterschied zwischen dem localhost und meiner lokalen IP?
Und ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher was du mit starten meinst... Doppelklick auf die Jar?


----------



## sheel (13. August 2010)

Wolfy0013 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> Wie ich jetzt eben bemerkt habem geht Local nicht alles. Wenn ich den Clienten von Eclipse ausstarte, funktioniert alles, wenn ich allerdings die Klasse in eine Jar exportiere, kann er keine Verbindung mehr aufbauen: TimeOut.


 


Wolfy0013 hat gesagt.:


> Leider nein, der Client ist kein Applett...
> Ach, und das mit dem ganzen "in Eclipse funktionierts" muss ich wiederufen!


 


Wolfy0013 hat gesagt.:


> Ähm, 127.0.0.1 ist ja der Localhost, mit dem es bei mir auch funktioniert.



Was jetzt?



Wolfy0013 hat gesagt.:


> Und ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher was du mit starten meinst... Doppelklick auf die Jar?



Ob die Smileys hier angebracht sind?
Ich vermute, das Archiv lässt du vom Eclipse automatisch erstellen?
Sonst bitte Parameter

Selber ausprobieren kann ich es erst wieder am Abend


----------



## Der Wolf (13. August 2010)

Hab es gerade nochmal hier mit der ip meines Rechners im Netzwerk probiert und das geht auch.
Also mir gehen ebenfalls die Ideen aus. Ich hatte kurz an dieses Nat-Loopback gedacht, aber deine Anfrage geht ja nicht raus ins Internet also sollte das doch eigentlich kein Problem sein. Oder?
Schonmal spasseshalber folgendes versucht?

InetAddress a = InetAddress.getByName("WOLFY-PC");

und dann die IP nicht per hand einzutragen?


----------



## Wolfy0013 (13. August 2010)

Sorry, jetzt ist so einiges durcheinander gekommen. Ich habe mich völlig falsch ausgedrückt. Was ich mit dem Wiederrufsatz sagen wollte, war, dass alles was ich im Post #24 über Timeout sagen wollte, sich als kompletter Schwachsinn entpuppt hat.
Tut mir wirklich leid! Wenn ich jetzt drüber lese fällt mir auch auf, dass einen ziemlichen Mist geschrieben habe! Sorry, nochmal.
Und zum Ausführen, ich exportiere das Projekt als Jar in Eclipse. Aber nochmal: Lokal geht alles.
Mit anderen Worten, ich stehe wieder vor dem Problem, dass ich keine anderen Computer anpingen kann usw. Gestern Abend ist mein Bruder heimgekommen. Mit dem kann ich vielleicht mehrere Tests versuchen.

Nochmal sorry für die Verwirrungen, mein grober Fehler,
Wolfy


----------



## sheel (13. August 2010)

Sonst könnte ich es zu dir auch versuchen, allerdings erst um ca 20uhr.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (27. August 2010)

Der Post ist zwar schon 2 Wochen alt, ich bin grad erst über nen anderen Thread darauf gestoßen.

Um den Port beim Router freizuschalten wird im Normalfall UPnP verwendet http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Plug_and_Play


----------



## Wolfy0013 (30. August 2010)

Hi, ich war jetzt im Urlaub und hab deswegen nicht mehr geantwortet.
Situation: unverändert!
@Anime-Otaku: Das Programm hab ich mir angeschaut. Hilft mir leider nicht weiter, denn im es tut ja nichts anderes als die Ports extern als auf der Routerseite selbst freizuschalten. Danke trotzdem!
@sheel: Auch wenn das Angebot inzwischen ziemlich überholt ist, würde ich gern darauf zurückkommen! Falls du noch Zeit bzw. Lust hast...

Wolfy


----------



## sheel (30. August 2010)

Gern, kann aber wieder erst ab 20 uhr.
Falls bei dir um die Uhrzeit geht: Starte dann am besten einmal den Server und poste hier:
Den verwendeten Port
Die Augabe von "ipconfig -all" in der CMD (Router-IP)
Und die öffentliche IP, zu sehen zB bei http://www.wieistmeineip.at

Portforwarding für die Router-IP und den Port zuerst einstellen (falls in der Zwischenzeit wieder entfernt)


----------



## Wolfy0013 (30. August 2010)

Uhrzeit ist im Prinzip egal!
Portforwarding habe ich nach wie vor aktiviert.
Also, der Server reagiert auf Port 2211!
CMD-Ausgabe:

```
Windows-IP-Konfiguration

   Hostname  . . . . . . . . . . . . : WOLFY-PC
   Primäres DNS-Suffix . . . . . . . :
   Knotentyp . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
   IP-Routing aktiviert  . . . . . . : Nein
   WINS-Proxy aktiviert  . . . . . . : Nein


Drahtlos-LAN-Adapter Drahtlosnetzwerkverbindung:

   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR WG111v3 Wireless-G USB Adapter
   Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-26-F2-B4-49-D8
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja
   Verbindungslokale IPv6-Adresse  . : fe80::8c3a:dd3b:46ef:2eda%14(Bevorzugt)
   IPv4-Adresse  . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.6(Bevorzugt)
   Subnetzmaske  . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease erhalten. . . . . . . . . . : Montag, 30. August 2010 13:04:40
   Lease läuft ab. . . . . . . . . . : Dienstag, 31. August 2010 15:03:26
   Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCP-Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCPv6-IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 335554290
   DHCPv6-Client-DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-CF-1F-70-90-E6-BA-CC-74-60
   DNS-Server  . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   NetBIOS über TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Aktiviert
```

und noch meine IP: 93.111.245.91

Daten hast du! Du kannst dich ja vlt. per PN melden, wenn du es probierst. (Oder du postest es gleich hier!)


----------



## sheel (30. August 2010)

Ich hab eigentlich gemeint, um 8  (die Angaben)
Wenn du den Computer dazwischen nicht mehr ausschaltest, sollte es bis dahin auch passen


----------



## sheel (30. August 2010)

Rennt der Server eigentlich zurzeit?
Weil ich hab zwar erst um 8 eine Möglichkeit zum Java kompilieren/ausführen, hab den Port aber von C aus einmal angesprochen.
Keine Verbindung.

Ich hätte hier einen Mini-Server in C++, eben zu solchen Testzwecken vor 2 Jahren einmal geschrieben. Vielleicht kommen wir ja so endlich auf das Problem; weil das Programm können wir in dem Fall als Fehlerquelle zu 99% ausschließen.

Wenn du es einmal probieren willst, ist (mit Quelltext) im Anhang:
Schließ den Javaserver (damit der Port frei ist)
Programm starten und im unteren Textfeld den Port eintragen (oberes Feld leer lassen)
OK drücken und ein paar Sekunden (max 5) warten, ob und welche Meldungen kommen.
Schreib die dann bitte hier.


----------



## Wolfy0013 (30. August 2010)

Die aufschlussreiche Meldung "op" erscheint.


----------



## sheel (30. August 2010)

Das ist schoneinmal gut.

Lass einmal an, ich werde jetzt nocheinmal verbinden probieren.

edit: Nichts.

Kann eigentlich nur noch am Router liegen.
Ich frag sicherheitshalber nocheinmal nach: Port 2211 ist durchgeschalten? Routerfirewall ggf. angepasst?
Zumindest am Javacode kanns nicht mehr liegen, die C-Programme von mir haben schon funktioniert und verbinden da auch nicht.

Entweder ein interner Fehler von Windows oder der Router.
Da es lokal ja funktioniert, kanns eigentlich nur der Router sein.


----------



## Wolfy0013 (30. August 2010)

Äh, sorry. Ich hab jetzt kurz beide Programme geschlossen gehabt.
Soll ich jetzt mit dem C Programm den Port eingeben, ok und dann laufen lassen?
Ich habs nähmlich wieder beendet:-(

Also jetzt hab ich dein Programm mit dem Port laufen!


----------



## sheel (30. August 2010)

OK, ich probiers gleich wieder...
edit:
Hast du noch immer 93.111.245.91 und Port 2211?
 Nichts. Router/Firewall.


----------



## Wolfy0013 (30. August 2010)

Die Firewall am Router und am Computer waren noch aktiviert! Jetzt nicht mehr
IP und Port noch gleich!


----------



## sheel (30. August 2010)

Falls du noch online bist: Auch nichts.
Langsam wirds sehr seltsam


----------

